# Fibich: Symphonies



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello Guys,
I love Fibich orchestral music and rate him as a composer. Though Dvorak tends to most of the limelight. I was wondering what versions of his symphonies you rate. Many say Karel Šejna, Czech Philharmonic, 
recordings are the benchmark and still the best.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

There is an old thread dedicated to Fibich

https://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html?highlight=Fibich


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> There is an old thread dedicated to Fibich
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html?highlight=Fibich


Many thx for the link.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> There is an old thread dedicated to Fibich
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/22425-zdenek-fibich-composer-well.html?highlight=Fibich


Many thx for the link.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the Chandos recordings with Neeme Jarvi and the Detroit symphony, all first rate . I agree. The music of Fibich deserves to be better known .


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I agree with your comment apart from Symphony No3. This version knocks the socks off the opposition: 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/a...0H3eTX-s72rHSa6P4pUrq4Roqw=s512-c-e100-rwu-v1


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

I have been very taken with the four volumes so far released in a Naxos series that promises to include all Fibich's orchestral music. The Czech orchestra plays idiomatically and with great attention to detail. Naxos's 21st century sound is also, as you'd expect, a great improvement over that accorded to Sejna in the 1950s. Here are some reviews:

Volume 1: Symphony no.1: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/July13/Fibich_sy1_8572985.htm
Volume 2: Symphony no. 2: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/May14/Fibich_orch_v2_8573157.htm
Volume 3: Symphonic poems: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Sep14/Fibich_orch_v3_8573197.htm
Volume 4: Orchestral music: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Feb/Fibich_orchestral_v4_8573310.htm


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I have listened to all these Naxos recordings and i was disappointed with them. I did not rate the performances of the Orchestra/conductor although the sound quality was rather good.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Joachim Raff said:


> I have listened to all these Naxos recordings and i was disappointed with them. I did not rate the performances of the Orchestra/conductor although the sound quality was rather good.


Like many others I have the Jarvi recordings and they are very good. The Naxos accounts are good too but a bit underplayed, which is a shame as the recorded sound on all of them is superb. Btw, Joachim Raff, I love your avatar (Chorlton). Classic kids' program. "Hello, little old laaady". Lol


----------

